# Weekend BMQ Course



## tenzoboy (10 Sep 2005)

Hi, new to the forums.

I'm currently in the recruiting process, just waiting for my physical date. I was wondering if anyone knew the dates for the weekend BMQ course being run by the Queen's York Rangers this year? I was hearing October, and was just wondering if it was being run only at Fort York and/or Aurora Armoury.

Any answers out there?
-Recruit


----------



## polo (8 Dec 2005)

I don't know if you were accepted yet, but the next BMQ course begins in January.


----------



## StormTrooper (13 Jan 2006)

My BMQ started on November 21st, and it is in Fort York. The next one is going to start on January 20th, at Moss Park.


----------

